# Awesome pics of Palau by my cousin David



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/hm8wn61ie38t0yn/4K4p0KYWBY

David's a world class photographer working as a photo journalist in Malaysia/Singapore and around Asia for Reuters.

Here's his blog on Reuters:

http://blogs.reuters.com/davidloh/

Just thought I'd share some of his most recent underwater photographs with my Canreef family.

Enjoy

Anthony


----------

